# Which Slingshot Is Most Accurate And Powerful?



## sparrowslinger

I am choosing one of these "cheap" slingshots from Walmart, which is the most accessible store around my hunting zone. I want to know which one will surely drop a sparrow accurately with a hard hit. I plan to be using marbles as well as steel ammo which is on my B-Day list.

http://www.walmart.c...ot-Kit/16890540

http://www.walmart.c...ngshot/15729969

http://www.walmart.c...ngshot/15111305

Please write which one looks most "durable" as well as the criteria mentioned above!


----------



## lloydedwards40

Killing Sparrows isn't hunting. Perhaps you should wait a few years.
Stick to targets for more reliable and responsible fun.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## Tex-Shooter

There is no good answer to that question. To try to answer it would be an oxymoron statement, but I will try anyway. Power does not rely on slingshot design as much as the bands used and the strength of the shooter. Accuracy does not rely as much on the slingshot as much as the skill of the shooter. Not always the case, most of the time accuracy is not real good with a real powerful slingshot. There is no perfect slingshot for everybody. Some shooters like Cadillac's and some like Ford's. Some of the most celebrated shooters have shot tree forks. Take Madison Parker for instance, he as been known to shoot a very strong pulling tree fork slingshot. Then there is Bill Hays that shoots a very sophisticated designed slingshot. One might not be able to hit very well with the other ones slingshot, but both can shoot there own very well. You just have to find out what suits you. I don't know of any shortcut to doing this. -- Tex


----------



## Jakerock

What are some of your favorite sparrow recipes?


----------



## ifix

lloydedwards40 said:


> Killing Sparrows isn't hunting. Perhaps you should wait a few years.
> Stick to targets for more reliable and responsible fun.
> love'n'joy
> Lloyd


it is hunting. not in the UK anymore perhaps but it is in other places.


----------



## Jakerock

Well, I guess by dictionary definition it is.

hunting [ˈhʌntɪŋ]
_n_
(Individual Sports & Recreations / Hunting)
*a.* the pursuit and killing or capture of game and wild animals, regarded as a sport
*b.* (_as modifier_) hunting boots hunting lodge Related adj venatic

I would think that most people who consider themselves hunters would consider the PURPOSEFUL harvest of animals (For food, etc) to be "hunting".

Perhaps a responsible path to killing things would be to do it as skillfully and cause the least amount of suffering possible. Making mistakes and building weapons skills on inanimate objects until a certain level of proficiency is reached seems like a good prescription to me. But this is up to each individual conscience. Peace.


----------



## bkcooler

Here is my 2 cents worth.

I have collected about 50 slingshots of all kinds.
When I started out, I was obsessed with power.
It made me shake from straining and painful hands from band slaps.
Figured out quickly that if you can't hit it, does not matter how powerful it is.
Worry about power after you get consistency and enjoyment.
One more recommendation, try flat bands.
They are much more efficient. 
Only tubes I shoot now days are Tex's latex and 1745.


----------



## treefork

I prefer a natural treefork with flatbands over a Walmart sling.Its a matter of choice. Dive in . Your going to have more than one anyway.Experimenting is part of the fun.


----------



## Sofreto

I agree...no WalMart...there are several vendors and other folks on this forum that make great slings and some are very inexpensive, relatively speaking. Flatland has KFS for $10 USD...send him a message and you will get a nice sling to enjoy and experiment with.


----------



## Sofreto

Sorry, I meant Flatband


----------



## jskeen

Personally, I don't consider killing anything that I'm not planning to eat hunting. That being said, there are plenty of critters that I'm not gonna eat that are better off dead for a multitude of reasons. They may be dangerous to people or other animals that are around them, like poisonous snakes or Hornet nests, I'm not going to go out looking for them to kill, but if they show up in my yard, they are toast. They may be an ecological hazard, like feral cats in Australia or mongoose in Hawaii because they have been introduced into an ecosystem where they have no checks on growth. Feral hogs fall into this category here in Texas, although they are very tasty as well.

European sparrows are an introduced species in North America, and they compete with (much more interesting) native species like bluebirds for habitat, and are actually destructive to bluebird nests and nesting sites. I consider them fair game and will kill them any chance I get, even though I don't eat them. I consider it pest control rather than hunting., however.

So, If you are planning to limit your kills to sparrows, go for it. I doubt that you will rack up a bunch of them, as the little buggers are not easy to sneak up on and hit, but In my book, no harm, no foul.

Randomly wandering about shooting any bird you see however, is a pretty good invitation to having your butt kicked by a fair number of people (including me) if you happen to get caught at it.

And of course, the standard message about it being safer and more humane to practice your skills on targets till you can hit well enough to kill consistently still apply, but I wouldn't sweat it quite as much with sparrows as some other critters.

Ok, I'm ready for the howls of outrage from the PETA crowd now.


----------



## pop shot

*updated birthday list

Coping saw
Extra blades
4 in 1 hand rasp
Swiss army knife
Sandpaper in 80, 120, 150 grit
Spray lacquer or polyurethane

Make your own- print up the tex classic, cut it out, pm me and I'll send you a bandset.


----------



## sparrowslinger

Let me explain the power statement. I have tried and failed to build my own natural slingshots, so I have turned to more unnaturally made ones. The ones I made could shoot four feet at maximum. That being said, I am not as strong as other kids my age. I will work on that.

I was planing on doing target practice until I reach a good consistency, then I would go out and do some pest controlling. Sorry for using the wrong word for my practice.

Finally, let me explain the walmart decision. Though I agree that their items aren't nearly as proffesional as some other brands, they are cheap. Whenever my mom knows of me putting a lot of money into a hobby, she goes berzerk. Once I have a decent beginner's slingshot, I will rake up cash and buy another one, maybe more advanced. Though I appreciate all of your how-to videos, I just don't have the skills to make my own decent slingshot, If that would be another option.


----------



## Sofreto

"The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step"....SunZhu


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Of the three slingshots you linked, I think the best for a beginner is the Trumark. It is the simplest and therefore less likely to break or lose parts or have parts work loose. I have a B-52 and consider it to be junk. I don't shoot it, and won't give or sell it to someone else. Don't try to use any of these slingshots with .25 steel balls and whatever ammo you use, wear eye protection.


----------



## DaveSteve

Henry in Panama said:


> Of the three slingshots you linked, I think the best for a beginner is the Trumark. It is the simplest and therefore less likely to break or lose parts or have parts work loose. I have a B-52 and consider it to be junk. I don't shoot it, and won't give or sell it to someone else. Don't try to use any of these slingshots with .25 steel balls and whatever ammo you use, wear eye protection.


I agree with Henry.
One word on safety too. Check your surroundings before shooting at the sparrow. When the hunting fever kicks in sometimes we forget that a miss or a ricochet can hit something we don't want to hit. It happened to me when I was your age. Your mom would not be proud of you.
So be careful and safe.


----------



## sparrowslinger

I will look out for all breakable items!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Making a natural shooter isn't hard, and I think a good wood would make a better shooter than all the ones shown; otherwise, the Trumark, simple and effective. And listen to Tex, he's been doing this a long time.


----------



## Dayhiker

Experiment, I say! Experiment.


----------



## August West

I hate to be a bandwagon jumper but I am fixin to jump. I say spend your money on some high quality tubing or bands find you a nice fork and make your own. It might take a few trys but it will for sure shoot harder, more accurate and probably last longer than the ones you named. I am no fan of wally world bands heavy, hard to pull and slow. Chris


----------



## Rayshot

PM me with your address and I will send you what will get you on your way to having a decent slingshot to begin with. Some sort of band or tube set included.


----------



## Berkshire bred

sorry to repeat what has already been said but you really are better of trying to make your own. i would also reccomend that if you do decide to buy a commertially made slingshot go for the barnett black widow, i have the barnet pro diablo but that is a bit more expensive so i sugest that you buy the black widow and then if you decide that you really like it then get the pro diablo.


----------



## NaturalFork

The trumark is made in the USA so I like that one the best. However If I were you I would go find a nice tree fork .. sand it down ... throw some bands, tubes, or 107s on it and let it rip!


----------



## M.J

Of all of them you posted I would reccoment the Trumark. I would even more highly reccomend the Trumark S9 if they have those. The S9 is usually my first choice to reccomend to beginning shooters.


----------



## Imperial

yellow daisy tubes suck ! since youve said your a kid, ill say this. the first one you linked is the one i think you should get. the forks are adjustable- forward or back and it has a wrist/forearm brace . you can use this slingshot to build up some strength in your hands and wrists, especially in your slingshot holding hand . the bands will be an easier pull . dont ever buy the yellow daisy tubes . play around with it for a lil while, like a couple of months . and then buy yourself a basic Y slingshot , the kind without the wrist/forearm support, thatll let you know how much strength you have in your sliingshot holding wrist . and after that, your gonna want to come back to this forum and dl some plans for building your own and trying out flat bands and all that good stuff. take it easy your still a kid, theres a lot to learn . dont ever buy the yellow daisy tubes .


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> Of all of them you posted I would reccoment the Trumark. I would even more highly reccomend the Trumark S9if they have those. The S9 is usually my first choice to reccomend to beginning shooters.


S9 ... good suggestion.


----------



## rashid100

Get the daisy b52 mate. Costs 10 bucks and I've killed doves with it


----------



## Smashtoad

Rayshot said:


> PM me with your address and I will send you what will get you on your way to having a decent slingshot to begin with. Some sort of band or tube set included.


This is why love being a country boy. We know how to treat thenext generation. Good on ya, Rayshot.


----------



## sparrowslinger

Thanks for that generosity, Rayshot. Now, I have a pocket HTS, and I believe that my improvement is starting.


----------



## mrpaint

I know this is counterproductive, but I have killed small game with yellow daisy tubes.... definately not my first choice now, in fact probably wouldnt even make the list... the trumark is the way to go though if you are set on something store bought, just do yourself a favor and wear eye protection, please







(eye patches might seem cool when u are a kid, but trust me they are not so appealing when you grow up, no to mention a loss of depth perception which would screw you on the slingshot shooting)


----------



## Smashtoad

mrpaint said:


> ...just do yourself a favor and wear eye protection, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (eye patches might seem cool when u are a kid, but trust me they are not so appealing when you grow up, no to mention a loss of depth perception which would screw you on the slingshot shooting)


Ha! Reminds me of one time my son burnt the underside of his forearm getting a pizza out of the oven. He was about 10, and when I first saw the scar, it looked nasty. I said, "You know that scar may be there for the rest of your life." He turned his arm up, looked at it for a few seconds, and then says quietly, while still staring at it..."sweet"


----------



## sparrowslinger

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

You said you tried to make a slingshot and indicated you weren't satisfied. Actually, hand crafts are not for everyone, Just because most of us here make our own including me, many of us have store bought wire frames from Marksman, Trumark, Dankung and others. I disagree with some here in that a good wire frame is just as hard hitting and accurate as any fancy pants crafted $300 one, the skill is in the shooter's hands and the power is in the bands and the cut of them. Tapered bands offer more velocity but the small end breaks more often than the large end...one of the minor expenses of slingshots.

http://www.walmart.c...ot-Kit/16890540 Walmart said this is discontinued but Barnet makes it..I have one, a very very hard hitting one with the fork fully extended forward for a little extra pull length. It's the hardest hitting one I own. It's comfortable to shoot too.

http://www.walmart.c...ngshot/15729969 This Daisy B52 is a nice folding brace slingshot. Personally I like them. Marksman makes a similar model but with a wider arm brace band that is more comfortable and cuts into your arm much less than the Daisy. I would get the Marksman...not the Daisy if you can.

http://www.walmart.c...ngshot/15111305 This Trumark I have but in a model that has ammo storage in the handle and a more ergonomic handle too. The arm brace pad cuts into my arm something horrible and I put a piece of foam pipe insulation over it by removing the arm brace and slipping on a piece of foam pipe insulation. It is better but not comfortable as the Marksman with a soft wide vinyl band. The Trumark is made of aircraft aluminum and is light, the Marksman is steel and heavier but still not too heavy.

For a store bought slingshot I would order this...
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Marksman-Pack-Along-Slingshot/27945101?action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=27945101&placement_id=irs-106-t1&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id&category=&client_guid=7696f8f3-fb50-481b-91ee-2d5734295a67&customer_id_enc&config_id=106&parent_item_id=27945104&parent_anchor_item_id=27945104&guid=c5a3cb7a-473d-4851-b403-13c76b7e2beb&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

I had one, was stolen, prefer it over any other commercial wire frame. I regret I've not got one now but have the adjustable one which, again, is the hardest hitting one I own of a couple dozen due to the extended forward fork. That increases draw length. The tubes are not so good but you can order tubes from a number of suppliers on this forum and of course Walmart. Marksman arm brace series are the most comfortable of all the arm braced series to shoot and the arm rest helps the beginner to hold the thing straight, perpendicular to the target each time. You can attach flat bands to this or buy extra tubes at Walmart, ammo too.

Do not feel inferior or bad because you want a commercial slingshot for ten or fifteen bucks. I find the equipment freaks prize slingshots more than shooting them.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

As to sparrow hunting, I used to shoot anything and everything when I was a kid then one day I went to war and returned disgusted with death and dieing. I quit hunting altogether and buy my meats. I am not against hunting, just for me to hunt isn't gonna happen.

Sparrows really do no harm, do they? Have you ever been bitten by one? hehe. I never understood why they were singled out to kill wantonly. They are small, quick and hard to hit, perhaps it's the challenge that makes them targets.

Just some words from an old guy.


----------



## JediMike

+1 for the trumarks, as for accurate and powerful I have a fireant starship that I could hit the nards on a tsetse fly at 20 metres with and I'm only an average shot.


----------



## Mr-W

Stay out of walmart and head over to simpleshot.com - there is a wide range of poly slingshots that you can try.

Basically bulletproof and a wide range to choose from.

Id recommend the torque - small frame, comfortable, and wide tips for powerful bands.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Alvin261084

Rayshot said:


> PM me with your address and I will send you what will get you on your way to having a decent slingshot to begin with. Some sort of band or tube set included.


Can I get the same stuff if I send a PM with my address to you sir?!?!??!?! :blush: :blush: h34r:


----------



## Viper010

Lol


----------



## 3301

Sofreto said:


> "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step"....SunZhu


The quote you mentioned "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step" was said by Lao Tzu NOT Sun Tzu... Lao Tzu was a philosopher and Sun Tzu was a warrior.


----------



## muffintop

3301 said:


> Sofreto said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step"....SunZhu
> 
> 
> 
> The quote you mentioned "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step" was said by Lao Tzu NOT Sun Tzu... Lao Tzu was a philosopher and Sun Tzu was a warrior.
Click to expand...

"Quotes on the internet are hard." - Lao Tzu

@OP

"Most accurate" depends on the shooter. I love forks without a handle, or handles that get out of the way. The Talon from Florida Forks is one of my favorites.

For power I either have to lanyard my no handle slings super tight, or shoot something with a handle. For that I like either a PFS or an ergo OTT frame (I really like the OTT Ranger from Pocket Predator.)

The Talon is pretty cheap, but doesn't come with bands. Not quite as intuitive maybe, but I love mine. The Ranger is not as cheap, but still pretty affordable. It comes banded up, and with a pouch of ammo. Definitely something I'd recommend.


----------



## romanljc

Had the trumark ones since I was a kid but I never really got as good at shooting until I made my own slingshots pouches and cut my own band sets . 1 inch Tbg and lead ball even 3/8 is plenty for hunting If you have the acuracy .


----------



## Bill Hays

This topic keeps coming up as one of the most referenced... so here's my take on the subject.

Pretty much EVERY slingshot that the vendors make and sell on this forum are many times better than any or all of the wire framed, hard to pull tubes slingshots in the original post.

I've got polycarbonate slingshots that will fit just about every shooter and their style, as well as others on here who can say the same.


----------



## gabeb

Bill Hays said:


> This topic keeps coming up as one of the most referenced... so here's my take on the subject.
> 
> Pretty much EVERY slingshot that the vendors make and sell on this forum are many times better than any or all of the wire framed, hard to pull tubes slingshots in the original post.
> I've got polycarbonate slingshots that will fit just about every shooter and their style, as well as others on here who can say the same.


Amen


----------



## SlingshotBill

The Thud bar None! Lol

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

I have both the trumark and the daisy never was satisfied with them. That is why I started to make my own to really get into it . Everyone shoots different everyones hands are different so the best slingshot that you can get will be the one you can make for your own if you know how .
But both of those are a good start .


----------



## Steve32

In the US, killing song birds, such as sparrows, is generally prohibited by law.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32

jskeen said:


> Personally, I don't consider killing anything that I'm not planning to eat hunting. That being said, there are plenty of critters that I'm not gonna eat that are better off dead for a multitude of reasons. They may be dangerous to people or other animals that are around them, like poisonous snakes or Hornet nests, I'm not going to go out looking for them to kill, but if they show up in my yard, they are toast. They may be an ecological hazard, like feral cats in Australia or mongoose in Hawaii because they have been introduced into an ecosystem where they have no checks on growth. Feral hogs fall into this category here in Texas, although they are very tasty as well.
> 
> European sparrows are an introduced species in North America, and they compete with (much more interesting) native species like bluebirds for habitat, and are actually destructive to bluebird nests and nesting sites. I consider them fair game and will kill them any chance I get, even though I don't eat them. I consider it pest control rather than hunting., however.
> 
> So, If you are planning to limit your kills to sparrows, go for it. I doubt that you will rack up a bunch of them, as the little buggers are not easy to sneak up on and hit, but In my book, no harm, no foul.
> 
> Randomly wandering about shooting any bird you see however, is a pretty good invitation to having your butt kicked by a fair number of people (including me) if you happen to get caught at it.
> 
> And of course, the standard message about it being safer and more humane to practice your skills on targets till you can hit well enough to kill consistently still apply, but I wouldn't sweat it quite as much with sparrows as some other critters.
> 
> Ok, I'm ready for the howls of outrage from the PETA crowd now.


I'm certainly not a PETA person, but pest is in the eye of the beholder. All snakes, and I've been bitten by a few, including a timber rattlesnake, do more good at pest control than any of us will do hunting pests. In fact, the rattlesnake bite made me interested in learning about snakes.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

Steve32 said:


> In the US, killing song birds, such as sparrows, is generally prohibited by law.
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


English Sparrow is a invasive species in the US you can kill them if you want


----------



## gabeb

Steve32 said:


> In the US, killing song birds, such as sparrows, is generally prohibited by law.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Sparrows are not a songbird (at least the European ones I kill). Yes you are correct, in my state I could if I have a significant reason such as destroying property or me feeling it has the intention to. I only kill sparrows, starlings, and game animals.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hmmm, A English Sparrow is not really a sparrow, but a finch. As a kid we felt a kindred to them and gave them the name Spachy!


----------



## Smashtoad

We called the english sparrow spatzies (good call on The finch designation...never considered that, but yeah...sparrows are more like fighter jets...finches are like a truck that can fly). We killed them at will, along with starlings. In southwestern Indiana they are the first two birds you see when you walk outside. They roosted everywhere, crapped on our cars, it was war.
We had to birdshot the horse barn once a month or so to clear them. The english sparrow taught me how to aim a rifle...well...a Daisy 880 first I guess.


----------



## romanljc

I have a bird feeder in my yard I use to see all types of birds once the English sparrow found it all you see is them now . 
I'm thinking I may have to do some pest control with my airgun but I really don't want to really don't like the idea of killing anything in my yard for some reason. But I do hunt once in awhile but just not in my yard and never for things I don't want to eat .


----------



## Steve32

romanljc said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, killing song birds, such as sparrows, is generally prohibited by law.
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> English Sparrow is a invasive species in the US you can kill them if you want
Click to expand...

I guess it's a state by state decision. Where I am, it's against the law.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb

Steve32 said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, killing song birds, such as sparrows, is generally prohibited by law.
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> English Sparrow is a invasive species in the US you can kill them if you want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it's a state by state decision. Where I am, it's against the law.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

European house sparrows are not considered a song species yet some are, this species is, in the USA they can be killed year around.


----------



## Smashtoad

I was thinking swallow....not sparrows...ha. Swallows are the fighter pilots. I'm amazed that there is any state that would make it illegal to kill an introduced, feral, and highly invasive species. I guess I'm not surprised that it's east of Ohio and north of Virginia. California and Oregon are probably the same.


----------



## THWACK!

sparrowslinger said:


> Let me explain the power statement. I have tried and failed to build my own natural slingshots, so I have turned to more unnaturally made ones. The ones I made could shoot four feet at maximum. That being said, I am not as strong as other kids my age. I will work on that.
> 
> I was planing on doing target practice until I reach a good consistency, then I would go out and do some pest controlling. Sorry for using the wrong word for my practice.
> 
> Finally, let me explain the walmart decision. Though I agree that their items aren't nearly as proffesional as some other brands, they are cheap. Whenever my mom knows of me putting a lot of money into a hobby, she goes berzerk. Once I have a decent beginner's slingshot, I will rake up cash and buy another one, maybe more advanced. Though I appreciate all of your how-to videos, I just don't have the skills to make my own decent slingshot, If that would be another option.


Have you a father?


----------



## THWACK!

rashid100 said:


> Get the daisy b52 mate. Costs 10 bucks and I've killed doves with it


Ever hear of the Daisy recall on slingshot bands? Look it up.


----------



## THWACK!

Ok, here's the deal:

Presuming that you've purchased/fabricated at least a halfway decent slingshot -

IF THERE'S A WILL, THERE'LL BE SKILL.

(For you wiseguys out there, I'm not talking about inheritance when smelly grandpa croaks, I'm addressing what it takes to become (happily) proficient at shooting slingshots - or any other sport).

If one WILL learn, if one WILL practice, and if one WILL set goals, the end result WILL be joyful skill. Actually rhymes, doesn't it? :imslow:

Don't give credit to Billy Shakespeare when you quote the above, give credit, please, to the humble person behind the curtain, the Great "THWACK!", who will accept all wayward/orphaned/misguided slingshots and give them a loving, comfortable home.


----------



## mattwalt

THWACK! said:


> sparrowslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain the power statement. I have tried and failed to build my own natural slingshots, so I have turned to more unnaturally made ones. The ones I made could shoot four feet at maximum. That being said, I am not as strong as other kids my age. I will work on that.
> 
> I was planing on doing target practice until I reach a good consistency, then I would go out and do some pest controlling. Sorry for using the wrong word for my practice.
> 
> Finally, let me explain the walmart decision. Though I agree that their items aren't nearly as proffesional as some other brands, they are cheap. Whenever my mom knows of me putting a lot of money into a hobby, she goes berzerk. Once I have a decent beginner's slingshot, I will rake up cash and buy another one, maybe more advanced. Though I appreciate all of your how-to videos, I just don't have the skills to make my own decent slingshot, If that would be another option.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you a father?
Click to expand...

LOL - Being 5 years later - he may be a father...


----------



## THWACK!

mattwalt said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparrowslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain the power statement. I have tried and failed to build my own natural slingshots, so I have turned to more unnaturally made ones. The ones I made could shoot four feet at maximum. That being said, I am not as strong as other kids my age. I will work on that.
> 
> I was planing on doing target practice until I reach a good consistency, then I would go out and do some pest controlling. Sorry for using the wrong word for my practice.
> 
> Finally, let me explain the walmart decision. Though I agree that their items aren't nearly as proffesional as some other brands, they are cheap. Whenever my mom knows of me putting a lot of money into a hobby, she goes berzerk. Once I have a decent beginner's slingshot, I will rake up cash and buy another one, maybe more advanced. Though I appreciate all of your how-to videos, I just don't have the skills to make my own decent slingshot, If that would be another option.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you a father?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - Being 5 years later - he may be a father...
Click to expand...

You've a point there!

Just seems that he was/is without fatherly guidance. Well, he did the next best thing and came to us, so that's cool.


----------



## THWACK!

Hi, Steve32.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Glad "They" got the site fixed. I thought this one might be lost and gone forever.


----------

